# perkins county antelope hunting



## RANDYsk (Mar 25, 2009)

my brother and i drew antelope tags for northern perkins county,[53A] i was wondering if anybody had any contacts in that area that they would like to share with me as far as hunting on private lands, or any information about the public hunting lands. any information would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------

